# Bagel recipes



## CHAMPDAPHDAD (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a bagel recipe that I am currently using OK but not 100% satisfied any good recipes out there? Please help!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f153/onion-bagels-76423.html

Leave out the onion flakes and powder if you prefer a plain bagel.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 8, 2012)

I just found that you can do a search here, once under your topic of choice for "bagel recipes" for instance which you can set search specs for by title or post. I got 17 results this way. Some results I couldn't see the relevance- might want to restrict your search a little more than I did. Give them time. They just haven't saw your post yet.


----------

